# SWF owners, would you buy another one ?



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking at purchasing a new 4 head SWF or the dual function 4 head unit, Pros and cons of these units, the manufacturer, and support? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sent you a message


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

No. Ours has never really worked correctly.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

I like mine and think it works fine (single head, 15 needle) but there is a lack of support for these machines, at least in our area. Are they out of bankruptcy yet?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

They did get funding and are shipping to the USA again. 

The machine is good but there are better ones out there. For the money it is pretty good. 

We have a local tech that services ours. Their secure folks are not great and the rates are high.


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

binki said:


> They did get funding and are shipping to the USA again.
> 
> The machine is good but there are better ones out there. For the money it is pretty good.
> 
> We have a local tech that services ours. Their secure folks are not great and the rates are high.


Binki,

Are you using any other machines ? If so, what's your recommendation and experience ?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

divers2deep said:


> Binki,
> 
> Are you using any other machines ? If so, what's your recommendation and experience ?


I am gonna chime in here. I sent you a message as well. I see on your website you are showing a Barudan Machine so if you have a Barudan then there is no reason to buy anything but another Barudan. Buying a SWF over a Barudan makes no sense. 

As far as SWF I am a SWF Tech and a former dealer so here is the deal. SWF was in Bankruptcy but that was more due to the distributors then a fault of their own. There really is a lot of politics behind the SWF Bankruptcy that I will not share or disclose. As far as SWF yes it is still around and has it's 4th distributor which is Stitch It Inernational. Now here is where it gets confusing. SWF(Sunstar) in Fullerton/Atlanta which is the main office is now SEWTECH and is now a RiComa distributor and only sells SWF Parts and whatever SWF machines are left in inventory. SWF as a brand is once again reorganizing and the former president has established another SWF. It's a long story and doesn't make sense.

For the money SWF is a great value machine and a step above a Chinese machine. Even though SWF's are cheaper then Barudan, ZSK, Happy they cost more in the long run because parts are expensive and SWF is known to have many electrical and board problems. If you can afford the up keep and are prepared for the issues then it could be the machine for you. I don't feel SWF has good support in the past or currently. Look on the market. You will see that there is more Tajima and SWF used then any other brand. You hardly see used Barudan or Happy.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

divers2deep said:


> Binki,
> 
> Are you using any other machines ? If so, what's your recommendation and experience ?


We have had 2 SWF machines. We sold the first one after 7 years. The second is a 4 head still going.


----------



## Stitchitintl (Jul 22, 2016)

I would like to address several things that have been stated in this thread. I will try to do this not as a self promotion but as a public announcement.

First of all I would like to introduce myself. I am Kyle McMinn, one of the Owners at Stitch It International. We have been in the embroidery business since 1989. This has been our primary industry since that time. 

I would like to take the time to explain what happened with SWF and then let you know what is happening currently so that their is no confusion in the market anymore. We also plan to send this out through several avenue's so that the whole embroidery industry will know the truth about what has happened and what is happening with SWF. 

SWF in Korea did go through a reorganization starting around 2012 and lasting until 2015. They did remain open but only serviced the South American markets as this was and still is their best market. In the United States, unfortunately, a lot of the previous distributors and customers felt the effects of that. Fast forward to June 2015.......SWF in Korea was bought by the owners of Samsung. SWF in Korea is now in good standing and is in very good financial standing. At the time of the purchase SWF started opening back up all of the channels of distribution. We (Stitch It International) have always like the SWF brand of machines. We contacted SWF in Korea and ultimately landed the distributorship for the Eastern half of the United States. That went into effect January 1st 2016. 

Sunstar USA was still servicing the market in the California territory as well as their parts distribution coming from the Atlanta office. In April of 2016 Sunstar USA in Atlanta and Fullerton, CA decided to split off from SWF in Korea so they could sell a different Brand. 

When this happened we were approached by SWF in Korea to take over the whole country as the SOLE distributor of Machines, Parts, and Service. We have also agreed to take over and honor the warranties from all previous distributors.

I hope this has helped with any confusion about SWF and it's future.


----------



## Bruins4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Stitchitintl said:


> .We (Stitch It International) have always like the SWF brand of machines.\.


Really you guys have. That isn't what you said a few years ago on Digitsmith. I was actually involved in that post and had to go back and look it up. I attached the link if anybody wants to read what Kyle said. I will also post the quote as well.



Stitchitintl on Digitsmith said:


> "I wasn't going to say anythin on this thread because it seems like it alway's turns into a "my machine is better then yours" deal. But after reading all of this and seeing some peoples opinion I am going to give me .02 and everyone can take it for what it is worth.
> 
> First of all I would like to say that We are the largest seller of used embroidery equipment in the U.S. and we have been in business for over 20 years. In that 20 years I have owned every brand of embroidery equpment out there. You name it and we have owned or worked on them. So this isn't the opinion of someone that has no backing.
> 
> ...



Whats your opinion - Page 2

It is funny how you guys go around trying to sell that machine now knowing that is how you felt a few years ago. I guess you will say whatever to take peoples hard earned money. There is a lesson to be learned here. Whatever you post on the internet stays on the internet. Thanks for your post. It helped me to make me have even more disgust for SWF as a company.


----------



## Stitchitintl (Jul 22, 2016)

At the time of that message the previous distributor was having a lot of problems including getting parts and machines. We didn't push them because of some of the problems the previous distributor was having. It had nothing to do with the quality of the machine.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

we've only had our SWF for a couple of months, but it does a beautiful job. way better than the toyotas we had for years and years up until 2005. we LOVE the quick change cap feature. it was very easy to learn how to use (a big change from the toyotas), and haven't had any problems...


----------



## Bruins4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sure Sure try and reword it now. My mother has been without a machine for months because you still can't get parts or return a phone call. Apparently some things never change.


----------



## Stitchitintl (Jul 22, 2016)

Bruins4 said:


> Sure Sure try and reword it now. My mother has been without a machine for months because you still can't get parts or return a phone call. Apparently some things never change.



I'm not sure if you are referring to our company. But if you need a specific part please let our parts department know. I'm assuming you are having problems because of the last distributors. But if you need help please send me a pm and I'll get it taken care of.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

As far as I can see SWF is out of business. No more machines and just whatever parts are left. Am I wrong here?


----------



## Stitchitintl (Jul 22, 2016)

binki said:


> As far as I can see SWF is out of business. No more machines and just whatever parts are left. Am I wrong here?


I assure you we are not out of business. 
We have over 50 machines in stock with multiple containers arriving monthly from Korea.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

As an SWF owner I don't know you. It would be nice to have a website and contact info for parts and service.


----------



## Bruins4 (Jul 29, 2016)

binki said:


> As far as I can see SWF is out of business. No more machines and just whatever parts are left. Am I wrong here?


They are in business. The Stitch It Post above states that.


----------



## Stitchitintl (Jul 22, 2016)

binki said:


> As an SWF owner I don't know you. It would be nice to have a website and contact info for parts and service.


The forum rules say not to post direct links to your website.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Stitchitintl said:


> The forum rules say not to post direct links to your website.



Kyle, feel free to create a signature and place your website link there: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t80408.html


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Stitchitintl said:


> The forum rules say not to post direct links to your website.


Are you the OEM or a distributor? Just trying to figure this out as the guys in Fullerton say they still sell SWF machines and parts. 

Maybe spilling the beans on what is up would be helpful here.


----------



## Stitchitintl (Jul 22, 2016)

binki said:


> Stitchitintl said:
> 
> 
> > The forum rules say not to post direct links to your website.
> ...



As you may have noticed those guys have changed their names to Sewtech. SWF in Korea has shut them down and have given us Stitch it International the entire us territory as the Sole distributor. They do have some leftover machines and some remaining parts. Once those run out they will not be getting anymore. The only person authorized in the US will be us. Sewtech has decided to pick up the ricoma line of embroidery machines to sell. 

In order to bring stability to the market Sunstar in Korea has decided to partner with us. 

If you would like a copy of the official announcement I can e-mail that to you. Just pm me your e-mail.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Stitchitintl said:


> As you may have noticed those guys have changed their names to Sewtech. SWF in Korea has shut them down and have given us Stitch it International the entire us territory as the Sole distributor. They do have some leftover machines and some remaining parts. Once those run out they will not be getting anymore. The only person authorized in the US will be us. Sewtech has decided to pick up the ricoma line of embroidery machines to sell.
> 
> In order to bring stability to the market Sunstar in Korea has decided to partner with us.
> 
> If you would like a copy of the official announcement I can e-mail that to you. Just pm me your e-mail.


I received the email today. The new site is http://www.swfemb.com/

The announcement has MO and CA as sites but the CA site is Anaheim in the letter and Temecula on the web site. 

I am glad to see SWF still around if I need parts.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

divers2deep said:


> Binki,
> 
> Are you using any other machines ? If so, what's your recommendation and experience ?


I like the Tajima machines but I didn't like the guy I dealt with in Los Angeles. On top of that the Tajima was $14K more which I used to buy a cutter, hoopmaster, mighty hoops, engraver and upgraded my emb software.


----------



## EMB2714 (Sep 16, 2016)

EmbroidTek said:


> I am gonna chime in here. I sent you a message as well. I see on your website you are showing a Barudan Machine so if you have a Barudan then there is no reason to buy anything but another Barudan. Buying a SWF over a Barudan makes no sense.
> 
> As far as SWF I am a SWF Tech and a former dealer so here is the deal. SWF was in Bankruptcy but that was more due to the distributors then a fault of their own. There really is a lot of politics behind the SWF Bankruptcy that I will not share or disclose. As far as SWF yes it is still around and has it's 4th distributor which is Stitch It Inernational. Now here is where it gets confusing. SWF(Sunstar) in Fullerton/Atlanta which is the main office is now SEWTECH and is now a RiComa distributor and only sells SWF Parts and whatever SWF machines are left in inventory. SWF as a brand is once again reorganizing and the former president has established another SWF. It's a long story and doesn't make sense.
> 
> For the money SWF is a great value machine and a step above a Chinese machine. Even though SWF's are cheaper then Barudan, ZSK, Happy they cost more in the long run because parts are expensive and SWF is known to have many electrical and board problems. If you can afford the up keep and are prepared for the issues then it could be the machine for you. I don't feel SWF has good support in the past or currently. Look on the market. You will see that there is more Tajima and SWF used then any other brand. You hardly see used Barudan or Happy.



Don't you think this is because Tajima and SWF sell more machines then Barudan and Happy. Back in the day is saw the US shipping records and Tajima and SWF were the most imported machines by a long shot over all of the rest. Barudan was the third but ZSK wasn't even on the radar. I'm sure more are out there on the market for sale because there is simply more of those machines out there.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

As far as the SWF, I don't have complaints. The machine operates as advertised. They have gone through their own inner hell but are still working out there. Still, for the price I am happy with what I have.


----------



## Thread Images (May 2, 2018)

I need a tech to come work on a Swf I purchased from an individual and I’m having nothing but problems I live in Louisville KY would you know anyone I can reach out to


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Stitch It International, out of Patton MO. is the midwest distributor for SWF. (Not sure where you live.)


----------

